# B14 Chrome Window Trim



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Which is better/easier/cheaper to do. Rip out the chrome trim and replace it with the black vinyl from the later models, paint the chrome trim another color, or cover the chrome trim with new vinyl?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

i would get the black sprey tint... that is a transparent black paint, with just enough... you should be able to have a cool, gunmetal or hell dark dark, black chrome.

Night Sprey


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

On the topic of the chrome trim around the window/door thing.. mine was covered in black vinal and is cracked and now peeling.. should i peel it all off, and do what you just said todo with the spray tint?.. would it look cool, or leave it chrome?... my car is teal..


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *i would get the black sprey tint... that is a transparent black paint, with just enough... you should be able to have a cool, gunmetal or hell dark dark, black chrome.*


hey! that is a really good idea, thanks, i might do that


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

Will a high pressure washer remove the spray tint from the trim when going through an automated car wash?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

No it shouldnt, unless there is a crack or an imperfection in the tint.


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

I put black electrical tape over mine. If you do it when its hot out it works very well because you can stretch it. Just put it on and cut off the excess with a razor blade. I've had it on for a few months and no problems yet. If it starts looking bad I'll just replace it.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

haha, thats funny. wow doesnt it peel off???


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

does anyone have any advice as to replacing it what is the black vinyl everyone is talking bout putting over it?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

its either the vinyl from the 97 / 98 B14's or some vinyl you buy from home depot


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

Equivocal, it hasn't peeled off yet and its freaking cold out now too. Theres one part around the curve towards the back where I stretched the tape too much in the heat and it shrunk a bit from the cold...I'm gonna replace that part when its warm out again. But its worked out great. And its cheap as hell. You guys should try it.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

can we get some pics of your work?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

BTW the VHT Spray tint can also be spreyed on your headlight or tail-lights for a cheap blackout effect that actually looks extremely clean. Compared to those GTO Covers you can buy.

Blackout or Smoke... or whatever


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

I think I'll try out some of the tape just to see what it will look like blacked out, then probably get the spray paint tint, and do it.


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

The batteries in my digital camera are dead right now, but I'm getting some tomorrow most likely...so I'll take some pics as soon as I have batteries.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

well... should i take the strip off the car and paint it or just tape down the area... be really neat and clean over spray immediatly


----------

